# Need a Punderson report



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

We have two nights in the cabins next weekend. Any reports from this Spring or recent? Plan on doing a lot of fishing. I know the lake pretty good just looking for recent reports. Also, have to ask..any trout still in this lake? Thx.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

better hurry ....they're planning to close the marina this Summer or Fall. You'll always be able to launch your own boat but there will be no more rentals and they are going to demolish the boathouse also. What a shame .... they're just tired of the upkeep and it's not profitable anymore from what I've heard.


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

I was blown off Mosquito on Saturday earlier than I'd hoped for, the winds were out of the north at 10 to 15 MPH and controlling the boat (a rental from the state park marina off Rt. 305) well enough to fish was difficult. On the way home (I live on the west side of Cleveland) I decided to stop at Punderson and fish the north sided fishing pier (platform really) which being downhill from the parking area would give me protection from the wind. There were two people fishing, both people (father and son I believe)were fishing the bottom off the front end of the platform, in about 15 feet of water using crappie rigs with nightcrawlers. I began working the lily pad edge with 1/64th oz. jigs and a small piece of crawler. I quickly caught a few gills and a largemouth bass. I told them I'd caught a number of trout fishing very close to the shade of the platform in this time frame over the past few years while fishing for crappie with light jigs and minnow setups. Perhaps twenty minutes later they caught two keeper trout in rapid succession on their crawlers. All of this took place within an hour or so. I then left for home a few minutes later. So yes, there are still trout to be caught at Punderson. The fishing platform is located on the north side of the lake between the swimming beach and the Manor House. 

Also since you will be in the cabins, there is another area that is closer to the cabins offering access for shore fishing. The park now has a wooden plank walkway from the cabin area that will take you out to the lake's west end. The plank wooden walkway extends from that cabin access around the west side of the lake below the Manor House and a bit of the northern side of the lake. The water depth off the walkway starts at about three to four feet and has no rail, so caution with small children is a must; I would recommend life jackets and very close supervision if you are taking them fishing. bring a landing net, a folding chair or two, sunglasses, a hat, and water. There is no shade. The reason for the landing net is there are also large channel cats there feeding on the large numbers of bluegills found in the easy casting distance (8 to 12 FOW) of the walkway. Last year I lost one over two foot long in the 8-10 lbs. category for lack of a net. I was using ultra-light gear and there was no way to get the cat out of the water. Eventually I purposely broke the line (2-4 lb. test). Small gills are available at walkway's edge for the kids, larger gills, an occasional bass, and the cats out a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe that's the West side of the lake not North. North is where the boat house is.

Good report!


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

Right you are, at my age I get disoriented easily. Sense of direction has never been my strong suit. Luckily the other details of location still make it easy to find.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

smilinjimt, I appreciate the report! Thx.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I heard punderson holds a few trout all year,like hodgeson did in years past.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

lottsa trout ....check for stocking dates, it's fun to watch the truck un-load em.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

TTT. Anyone been out this week?


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

dugworm said:


> TTT. Anyone been out this week?


Yes. Friday was very good for trout off the dock closest to beach. Limited out on worms


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

dugworm said:


> TTT. Anyone been out this week?


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Weird batch they stocked . I have never went out there and had zero bites on powerbait. They wanted no parts of it, but thanksfully I brought crawlers . Pretty wild


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Also anyone know about perch in punderson. I've never caught any in all my years and caught these 2 literally within 10 mins of each other. Is there a good population or where these stragglers


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Well yesterday wasn’t very productive. I guess it was just good to be out! Managed 3 gills ( walking pier below the manor) No cats. Try again later this afternoon/evening. Any last minute suggestions?


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Dude same. My buddy wanted to attempt fishing cause it was free fishing . I can't believe the difference a day made. Went 630 to 9 with only one good bite and one little gill. Found my friday picture what a difference 24 hours makes


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Also, some bad news on the cats. For some reason when cleaning, parts of their skin was yellow. Didnt want to chance it, assuming just eating a bunch of seaweed. I went spur of the moment Friday and didnt bring cooler or basket so didnt want to chance. I've never seen that before though


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Seaweed? Jk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A yellow tint on the skin or meat is just fatty tissue. Still good ,can just trim it off if u want to ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you we figured it wasnt an issue, but had fish in lake water for a few hours so didnt want to chance anything. Learn a valuable lesson to always have stronger in car.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice two days in the cabins. Three gills, one shad for my efforts. Fished the walkway below manor/cabins. Anyone know what's going on with the marina? Was its closure announced and I missed it? Closed all weekend plus a sign on the front and back.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

State is going through rough times. I met with the park maintenance guys in February. Most of them work a couple days a week and only have resources to do the minimum. Most things are leased to be run by private companies.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

dugworm said:


> Nice two days in the cabins. Three gills, one shad for my efforts. Fished the walkway below manor/cabins. Anyone know what's going on with the marina? Was its closure announced and I missed it? Closed all weekend plus a sign on the front and back.
> 
> View attachment 363273


Post # two said they are going to demolish the marina building and not have any more boat rentals , sounded like the no rentals has started. With this COVID thing they don’t have xtra people to clean everything before and after uses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I appreciate all the posts to this thread. If the state never opened the marina this Spring due to the pandemic I guess I understand. For some reason I thought the marina was privately owned/run. Not the case? The sign posted on the doors doesn't look like something the state would put up. Anyway, the park was hopping this weekend. Camp, lodge, and cabins. Tons of people out enjoying weather and fishing/boating. Marina would have done well. Thx, guys.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

just too much to maintain .... keeping the marina free of algae & seaweed plus operating the boathouse (rental boats/life jackets/oars/batteries/electric motors/bait) not to mention the fact that fishing license sales have been on the decline ... it just was too difficult to make any profit anymore. It's sad to see the sun go down on a business that was booming years ago (a lot of great memories). A sign of the times I guess. 

https://greatlakesecho.org/2018/01/29/fewer-fishing-hunting-licenses-mean-less-conservation-money/


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

mosquitopat said:


> just too much to maintain .... keeping the marina free of algae & seaweed plus operating the boathouse (rental boats/life jackets/oars/batteries/electric motors/bait) not to mention the fact that fishing license sales have been on the decline ... it just was too difficult to make any profit anymore. It's sad to see the sun go down on a business that was booming years ago (a lot of great memories). A sign of the times I guess.
> 
> https://greatlakesecho.org/2018/01/29/fewer-fishing-hunting-licenses-mean-less-conservation-money/





mosquitopat said:


> just too much to maintain .... keeping the marina free of algae & seaweed plus operating the boathouse (rental boats/life jackets/oars/batteries/electric motors/bait) not to mention the fact that fishing license sales have been on the decline ... it just was too difficult to make any profit anymore. It's sad to see the sun go down on a business that was booming years ago (a lot of great memories). A sign of the times I guess.
> 
> https://greatlakesecho.org/2018/01/29/fewer-fishing-hunting-licenses-mean-less-conservation-money/


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Sucks there is nowhere in that area now to get minnows , with the marina and jim closed


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup... bummer def a sign of the times. All the cheap easily available kayaks on the market im sure helped kill these boat rentals. Like mentioned before all of Ohio State Parks are bad off. Lack of funding. Majority of the revenue from fishing and hunting license sales goes to the Ohio Division of Wildlife and not the State Parks.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

LaDue boathouse has minnows but they have special hours ....and sometimes they sell out. Best to call em first.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

So was this marina operated by the state or private?


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Been decent for catfish and slow bite but still a few trout around. Good tip with ladue


----------

